# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  zoom61, nouveau responsable de la rubrique OpenOffice & LibreOffice

## Deepin

Salut  tous

En tant que Responsable de rubrique sur developpez.com, zoom61  pour responsabilit d'animer la rubrique OpenOffice & LibreOffice. 

Entre autres, il nous a fait : 
une belle FAQ OpenOffice & LibreOffice qui je suis sur s'enrichira de nouvelles Q/R ;une page cours qui va aller en s'enrichissant de nouveaux cours et tutoriels.

Si vous avez des projets ou des propositions de contribution, n'hsitez pas  vous adresser  lui via l'e-mail de la rubrique (voir bas de page rubrique).

Merci  tous pour vos propositions de participations  :;):

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Bienvenu Vincent !  ::ccool::

----------

